# teach her to pee and poo when its wet outside



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

it never rains here. 

but now that it is, she wont go pee or poo in her normal spot.

Ok, well thats not exactly true. Before it rained i could take her to her spot, she would sniff and at the very least give me a courtesy tinkle.

Now she wont go unless she's about to explode. I dont want her to accidently "explode" in the house or her crate at night.

She knows what "go potty" means.

I was walking her and she hit the breaks and pooped a huge thing. She hadnt gone at all in about 12 hours. She kept holding it because she wouldnt go on the wet ground.


I guess i just keep watching her signals to go and hope she doesnt decide the carpet is preferable to the wet soil?

she's 5 months.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would spend as much time as possible out in the rain and make it FUN either with toys or treats. I too live where it never rains (In the desert, I literally can't remember the last time it rained. But it DID snow again last night.







) but on the rare chance it does rain, my 2 GSD girls LOVE it because we spend a fair amount of time out in it and they LOVE to play in the mud.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

My pup is almost 17 weeks. She has never been a fan of "Go Potty" when it's wet and rainy -- and it's been that way half the time she arrived. 

In the beginning she'd run to the nearest place with cover and sit/lay down there. For about a few weeks (up till she was 12 wks old) I'd walk with her carrying a massive umbrella to her spot and say "Go Potty." It helped. 

I have since weaned off this and have her try it on her own. If it is really rainy and windy, she will sometimes still fight me and won't potty. If this happens, I put her in her crate and we try again every 15 or so minutes till she gets the point that if she just goes, then she won't have to go back out. Once she goes, I give her a treat. It seemed to have worked. We have had no problems in a couple weeks now - rain or shine…


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

hmm. ok.

i'll bring some treats out with me next time. 
so funny. she'll sit down in the mud and just sit there in the rain like some poor homeless dog all pathetic.


i'm just standing there with my boots and umbrella at 2 in the morning like "rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" if you dont pee, i will give you a catheter.
i was so grumpy, had to wake up because she was whining and walk out in the rain so she could stare at me like a doof.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Does she like to play with toys?

If so I would take her out in the rain (during the day) and play iwth her.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Die Fledermaus
> i'm just standing there with my boots and umbrella at 2 in the morning like "rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" if you dont pee, i will give you a catheter.
> i was so grumpy, had to wake up because she was whining and walk out in the rain so she could stare at me like a doof.


Haha! Been there! Done that! 

We get lots of rain some years, and the summer/fall was like that. 
When Falkor was wee little, and I took him out after dark in the rain, he would whine and try to run back into the house. But I did as you are doing: kept him on leash, and we stayed out as long as neccessary until he did his business. Then he figured out that the sooner he goes, the faster he gets to go back in. 

As he got older, the rain ceased to be an issue - good thing too! 

I also did as others have suggested, rain or no rain, we would go out and play. I made a point of going for fun walks through the fields in POURING RAIN, and thunder storms to get him used to it. He was fine, especially if my older dog came with us, her calm and accepting attitude was a good example for him to follow.


----------

